# What's everyone reading now a days?



## Kurobon (Jan 8, 2010)

I usually take time off from gaming/work to dust off my book shelf and read for the next month or so. I've been reading a manga this week I picked up in a used book store "Mushishi" anyone that reads manga heard of it? It had an anime so it must have been popular back when it was released. It's about a wanderer in a fictional ancient japan whos some what like a shaman and gets rid of "mushi" which are like demons/spirits whatever occult like stuff. ANYWAY what has everyone else been reading? Novels or Comics?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 8, 2010)

I've cut back on my reading for the past few months. Currently reading some fantasy book called 'Wizard's First Rule'. I haven't gotten in to it much yet, as I've other distractions irl.

I have a pile of books and manga after that I have to get through. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up my reading more in the coming months.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2010)

Sports magazines, that's about it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm reading mostly gaming magazines, books very rarely, but right now I'm reading the 7th Harry Potter book.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 8, 2010)

I just got into reading the Dark Tower series by Stephen King. pretty good so far, but kinda slow to start.

Also, I love your avatar Korobon. I want to steal it. >_>


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't read books like that, I was reading about politicals. The health reform bill is interesting...


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 8, 2010)

Reading a lot of Mangas.  And read the first post here.  Read comments and such on forums....lots of others.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, if Mangas count, then I read lots of them too.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Currently?

The Myth of Sisyphus and Other Essays -Albert Camus
Modern Cryptanalysis - Christopher Swenson
The Columbia History of Western Philosophy -various
Leaves and Grass - Whitman
Small Gods -Terry Pratchett 
Flow My Tears The Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett 

I'm also going though a couple periodicals,


----------



## Depravo (Jan 8, 2010)

Reading this at the moment - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194802

I'm up to the third book and enjoying them tremendously so far.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Artemis Fowl: Time Paradox* - Great book! Can't wait for "The Atlantis Complex".

*The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy* - Reading it again. 
*
Storm: Infinity Code* - Didn't really like the book.

*I, Robot *- Not the movie. I enjoyed it. Good book by Issac.

*And Another Thing* - Loved it! Didn't think Eoin would do it that well!


----------



## cogitech (Jan 8, 2010)

Heidegger.


----------



## Kurobon (Jan 9, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Oh, if Mangas count, then I read lots of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you don't read all those at once, that would make me pretty confused and all the stories would merge together in some weird way in my memory


----------



## Cermage (Jan 9, 2010)

i've been reading the wheel of time series. up to the 8th book now, will pause to read feist's latest novel, and might pause to finish of terry goodkind's series. as for manga, there's a plethora of ongoings that im following right now. ones that come to mind are GE - Good ending, Team medical dragon and Bloody monday season 2.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 9, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> i've been reading the wheel of time series. up to the 8th book now, will pause to read feist's latest novel, and might pause to finish of terry goodkind's series..



Wheel of Time is a good series of books. I've read them all so far. It's a pity the author passed away before he could see his work completed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another author is finishing off the last three books from Robert Jordan's notes.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 9, 2010)

HP Lovecraft short stories, fuck yeah


----------



## asdf (Jan 9, 2010)

I've had to read To Kill a Mockingbird for English class the past few months. I'm about half way in and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Gariscus (Jan 11, 2010)

Just finished book 12 in The Wheel of Time series - The Gathering Storm by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson. And also finished book 3 in the Jack West Jr. series - The Five Greatest Warriors by Matthew Reilly.


----------



## Issac (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm soon done with the fifth (or sixth??) book in the Otherland series (8 books in Sweden, 4 elsewhere)...
by Tad Williams

before that I read The Raw Shark Texts for the second time (Really recommend it, to EVERYONE)... by Steven Hall
and some time before that I also read House of Leaves by Mark Z Danielewski


----------



## Zenith94 (Jan 11, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> I've had to read To Kill a Mockingbird for English class the past few months. I'm about half way in and I'm loving it so far.



omg 1337 i haz to readz teh same bookz share notes ftw?


----------



## BionicC (Jan 13, 2010)

I've just started reading Victoria Coren's "For Richer, For Poorer".



			
				Issac said:
			
		

> and some time before that I also read House of Leaves by Mark Z Danielewski



Yes yes yes, House of Leaves FTW. Awesome book.


----------

